

 Ask HN: Difference between running a startup and working for a startup - pshirishreddy

Is there any article that gives me some insight on the difference between working for a startup and running a startup. FWW, I feel like the exposure to the bleeding edge technologies is limited when you are working for a startup. No founder (atleast I think) wants to try out some thing that is too young. For web-based companies though, I can pretty much guess its mysql people will go for,  not bothering about if they require a RDBMS for the startup or not.
======
joshu
Not all startups are developing web apps.

But, yes, a founder's job is to choose to take exposure to specific risks and
avoid the rest.

~~~
pshirishreddy
I agree, but what would be the driving force for a tech-savvy guy to go work
for the start-up, which I think start-ups most require. I am referring about
the web-based companies here :)

